# I wanna lift !



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

As it says i wanna lift i have a 1997 Polaris Xpress 400L it is basically on a scrambler frame and i wanna lift it .. I took the stock spring off and put a scrammy FOX spring and shock on the back .. Lemme give yall some info on this 

Dad bought this bike needed a new shock and spring so i took one of this scrammy i had still was good well my dad got tight with money and my uncle bought it for his son well needless to say My uncles son tore it up . Bike ran like a charm and just was an awesome bike so i work on these for a side hobby and my uncle was telling me how his son messed the brakes up ( broke the brake caliper ) and broke the right side strut and just wouldnt run worth a crap . and wanted me to fix it so he can sell it i said how bought this ill buy it back from you .. he said ok .. so i paid him for it to have the bike back that i put alot of work in for my dad a new motor etc.... well i get it home and find everything wrong .. so i had parts just laying around and fixed it all well i asked why it was sagging so bad well come to find out his son was jumping this bike so he wore out the shocks and springs oh and brand new wheel bearings .. so i didnt notice all this till well yesterday .. when i heard grinding and went riding around the county i live in . and everytime i hit a bump i heard a POP! come to find out the shocks were bottoming out . so i come home and hung it up from a tree .. So i while i have it down i wanna lift it also ...

So basically after all that i wanna put new shocks and springs on it . and lift it .. so who knows how to lift basically a scrammy .. i am looking for about 3inch lift . its 2wd so im not worried about axles ..


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

get with paul at http://rubberdowncustoms.ca/forum/index.php


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Would the Magnum lift work ?


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

it should but i would get with paul to make sure


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Posted on there also .. I wanna get some HL springs or some stiff springs for it . oh and how hard is it to make a paddle for these SRA bikes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Shoot him an email too, sometimes takes a while to get replies on the forum. 

People make paddles different ways, some I've seen make a cylinder to go over the hub, bolt the tire back on on top of it. just can't be real thick w/o needing longer studs. 

Seen some weld directly to axles and stuff but... I dont recommend that lol.


----------

